# Seney's a burning



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

Seney is burning again. Today's wind will give em trouble keeping it off M28. Here is the latest. Looks like some sharptail habitat in the future. 

*Fire Update: Seney National Wildlife Refuge*

A fire in the Seney National Wildlife Refuge (Schoolcraft County) is threatening to burn across the refuges northern boundary onto state-managed land. The last known size of the fire is 3,220 acres and containment is estimated at 65 percent at this time. Presently, there are no structures threatened by the fire. There have been no injuries or accidents related to this fire. 

For more details, follow the Seney National Wildlife Refuges Facebook page at www.facebook.com/seneyrefuge.

The fire was caused by a lightning strike and has been burning actively day and night since Monday, May 21. The fire is a complicated incident burning in marsh and pine ridges. Access to the fire is severely restricted and fuels are volatile.

Today, May 24, in a unified command the federal fire management team (consisting of U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, Forest Service and Park Service personnel) and the Michigan Department of Natural Resources' fire management team will operate together in wild fire suppression efforts. The federal team will concentrate on containing the fire inside the refuge. Their objectives are for the Marsh Master ground crews to improve line and hold the west flank, and use the air attack support to hold the east line and attempt to prevent the fires movement north toward the M-28 highway. The DNRs team strategy will continue preparations to attempt to stop the forward progress of the fire by burning out the fuels ahead of the fire south of M-28. 

As of 1 p.m., field staff reported that the air attack has thus far been effective near M-28. Although closure of M-28 is potentially imminent, the air attack is holding it off. 

Federal resources dedicated to this fire are five Marsh Masters with 10 people, four wild land fire engines with 12 people, the Midewin hot shot crew from Illinois with 20 people, one type 1 helicopter and two CL-215 air tankers. 

Seney Wildlife Refuge staff is also involved in support and fire line roles. The DNR is dedicating four tractor plows, six wild land fire engines, one Marsh Master, one skidder fitted to be a plow and water unit, and 31 people to the suppression effort. Assisting the state with the attack on the fire are the following volunteer fire departments: Tri County, Mathias, Rock River, Hiawatha, City of Manistique and Germfask.

Today, the weather forecast for high temperatures and strong winds will result in extreme fire behavior. Yesterday the DNR battled seven wildfires in the Upper Peninsula, three of which are contained but still burning. Because of the very high fire danger forecast for today, more fire starts are expected. Because fire-fighting resources are spread thin, the public is urged to be extremely cautious with anything that could possibly ignite a fire.


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

Mother nature regenrating some habitat.

I hope everyone is safe and no homes are lost in the fire.

I just check out a video on the Cl-215 water bombers that they are using. Those things are pretty cool. Who comes up with those ideas??? I'll bet the original concept started on a bar napkin.


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

Birdsonthebrain said:


> Mother nature regenrating some habitat.
> 
> I hope everyone is safe and no homes are lost in the fire.
> 
> I just check out a video on the Cl-215 water bombers that they are using. Those things are pretty cool. Who comes up with those ideas??? I'll bet the original concept started on a bar napkin.


Just heard the town of Seney is on notice and may start evacuating. Also one of the fires north of Newberry took off and is now in the 1,000's of acres near Duck Lake with a couple of structures lost. Hope this wind lays down some tonight.

Those water bombers are cool, glad on not on the lake fishing today:yikes:.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

If it doesn't break up, there is a good line of showers heading that way...


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

dauber said:


> Just heard the town of Seney is on notice and may start evacuating. Also one of the fires north of Newberry took off and is now in the 1,000's of acres near Duck Lake with a couple of structures lost. Hope this wind lays down some tonight.
> 
> Those water bombers are cool, glad on not on the lake fishing today:yikes:.


Steve
Was it 77-78 the last big Seney fire, I remember camping on Mead Creek and seeing the burnt waste land of the refuge, we kill grouse and wood cock in that area for 4 yrs running


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

The fire North of Newberry is around 10000 acres now. These winds today will push it east. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

gundogguy said:


> Steve
> Was it 77-78 the last big Seney fire, I remember camping on Mead Creek and seeing the burnt waste land of the refuge, we kill grouse and wood cock in that area for 4 yrs running


Yes Hal that is about right. The trouble in Seney is the soil, there will be fire there now until snow fall. That is some of the weirdest soil I've ever seen, red organic materials that hold heat for long periods of time. Yes it will make some good habitat, I used to tease the Seney Forester that I was carrying an orange spray paint can and marking out cutting lines since they seemed to not want to cut anything. It seemed to lay down over night, the west winds today and lower humidity might become interesting again, good luck to the Seney residents.



redneckman said:


> The fire North of Newberry is around 10000 acres now. These winds today will push it east.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yes this is a bad situation, if that wind kickes up out of the west there will be a 12 mile long front, not good. Here is the release, note the yellow dots are structures. No rain last night in the Duck Lake fire and 3/100" in Seney.


*DNR update on Duck Lake Fire in Luce County*
The Department of Natural Resources has reported (as of 10 p.m. Thursday) on the fire that is currently burning explosively in the Two Hearted Zone Dispatch Area of the DNR's Newberry Management Unit in Luce County. Fire behavior has been a fast-running crowning incident that has consumed an estimated 9,526 acres.
This is a lightning strike-caused fire in an area where access is difficult. Detection and initial attack occurred shortly after 4 p.m. on Wednesday, May 23. Containment efforts were halted after dark, with plans to resume in the morning. Strong winds and high temperatures the next day (May 24) enabled the fire to escape, build, and  with the highly flammable fuels involved  evolve into the current situation. The primary fuel feeding this fire is jack pine.
This event triggered an evacuation of the homes and camps on Pike Lake. Evacuees were sent to a shelter set up at the Newberry Youth Center and have been supported by the Red Cross. At this time there are no injuries or accidents related to this incident. 

The DNR has committed the following equipment to the suppression effort of this fire:

Six tractor plows;
One D 5 bulldozer;
Seven wild land fire engines;
One marsh unit;
One skidder fitted to be a plow and a water unit; and
40 personnel.
In addition, the Bay Mills, Newberry Village, Portage Township, White Fish Township, Superior Township and Garfield Township provided support. 
A related incident, the Pike Lake Fire, broke out on Monday, May 21, around 3 p.m. Suppression efforts on this fire had it contained at 22 acres late Monday evening. Mop-up efforts to extinguish hot spots continued through Thursday until the crew working this incident was forced away by the advancing Duck Lake Fire.

###​
NOTE TO EDITORS: A map is available below. Yellow dots are structures. Pike Lake is in section 15 and 14. Fire origin is the green dot in section 27.


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow....Its sounds like its getting pretty bad. We just got word from a freind in Brimley that it burned the two heart camground and Rainbow lodge and they can smell & see smoke all the way to Brimley.

Some relief from the weather and prayers are need for those folks.


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

Birdsonthebrain said:


> Wow....Its sounds like its getting pretty bad. We just got word from a freind in Brimley that it burned the two heart camground and Rainbow lodge and they can smell & see smoke all the way to Brimley. Some relief from the weather and prayers are need for those folks.


 Some friends have a camp that is now well within the fire area, hope it somehow made it thru. I hear the local fire dept's are up trying to save structures around Pike Lake. But with the winds, low humidity and in a jack pine area, not real good. 

On a good note I don't smell the Seney fire yet today so maybe all those bombers got that knocked down. If they can hold on until tonight I think things will improve.


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like I know where I'll be going to look for morels next spring!! My thoughts are with those that are effected by this fire.


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

fishonjr said:


> Looks like I know where I'll be going to look for morels next spring!! My thoughts are with those that are effected by this fire.


Nooo! That will be a terrible place to look:evil:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> *Uncontrolled blazes burn
> Fire near Newberry consumes 17,000 acres; Seney blaze nears 3,200 acres*
> 
> May 25, 2012
> ...


For the full story click on the link.
http://www.miningjournal.net/page/content.detail/id/576204/Uncontrolled-blazes-burn.html?nav=5006


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here is a link to an out dated map of the Duck Lake fire. http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Duck_Lake_map_20120524_386841_7.pdf

West wind near 20 mph isn't going to help efforts to control this fire. The farther east it burns the dryer it becomes. Newberry has had more rainfall in May than we have had since April 1st. It is very dry right now but there is no rain in the forecast until Sunday. I did see some off road fire equipment heading north of the bridge yesterday morning.


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank You for the updates. I'm not finding a whole lot online.
The two heart is my all time favorite place in the world.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Heard on the radio today that the Duck Lake fire doubled in size overnight, now covering over 17,000 acres.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

hehibrits said:


> Heard on the radio today that the Duck Lake fire doubled in size overnight, now covering over 17,000 acres.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Make it 20,000 now and they are evacuating Upper and Lower falls Tahquamenon State parks. Sure need this wind to lay down.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Not good hope everyone stays safe and no more fires start this weekend!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

http://activefiremaps.fs.fed.us/dat...46170658-2012146171627_250m_wi-mi-000_143.jpg

Here is the latest imagery. You can see how long the leading edge of this is!

This one you can see where it has burned. http://activefiremaps.fs.fed.us/dat...46170658-2012146171627_250m_wi-mi-000_721.jpg


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> *UPDATE: Forest Fire Forcing Immediate Evacuation in Pike Lake Area*
> Friday 4:30 pm update: DNR announce that, due to the growing Duck Lake Fire in Luce County, the Tahquamenon Falls State Park's Lower Falls campground and Upper Falls viewing area will be temporarily closed. The fire has grown to about 17,935 acres. The fire is about 10% contained.
> 
> Park staff has relocated all campers from the Lower Falls campground to either the Rivermouth campground or Muskallonge Lake State park.
> ...


For the full story click on the link.
http://www.9and10news.com/story/18618073/breaking-news


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

I really liked the two hearted river campground.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Stolen from Facebook.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Another update.
http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2012/05/duck_lake_fire_closes_tahquame.html


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Those water bombers are cool, they are doing that out in front if my Dads place, I was supposed to be up there this weekend, good thing, that's where I was gonna fish! Watch out!
There are a couple good Facebook links to look at, Seney NWR and the DNR have up to minute pics and posts.
Keep all the firefighters in mind, especially with it being memorial weekend.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

It is a shame about Rainbow Lodge, a unique Michigan treasure. A lot of damage all over in Da UP.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Picture of the Rainbow Lodge.
http://www.9and10news.com/story/18631300/more-information-and-photos-of-duck-lake-fire


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Printer Friendly Text Version Text Size 
Michigan DNR update on the Duck Lake Fire in Luce County
Contact: Dean Wilson or Gary Willis, 906-293-3293, ext. 4744 or (cell) 906-458-9130 
Agency: Natural Resources	


May 26, 2012

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources today offered this update on the Duck Lake Fire in the Upper Peninsula's Luce County.

The fire is now 21,114 acres in size, having grown slightly overnight. The south end of the fire is 14 miles north of Newberry and 7 miles west from Tahquamenon Falls State Park campgrounds. The fire is long and narrow and stretches 11 miles to the north to Lake Superior. The fire area includes 6 miles of Lake Superior shoreline and 29.5 miles of uncontained fire line. Access is very difficult with few roads.

Good progress was made yesterday in securing portions of fire perimeter especially along the northwest flank from Lake Superior south to County Road 414 and along the west and east flanks at the south end of the fire.

North of Pike Lake the fire has extended east to County Road 500, with the fire crossing the county road in one location. Fire lines in this area are currently holding. South of Pike Lake the fire is well west of County Road 500. Air water drops have knocked down hot spots from Little Lake Harbor south to Culhane Lake. Structure protection is high priority and is being closely monitored from the air. The entire east flank from Little Lake Harbor south is active and with expected westerly/northwesterly winds, extreme fire conditions persist. Flame lengths within the fire perimeter are still 10 feet to 15 feet. Potential for blow-up conditions continue.

A DNR engine and seven Volunteer Fire Department engines worked through the night to protect and monitor structures. Luce County Emergency Management and Michigan Conservation Officers worked through the night to assess damage to private structures.

Today's fire suppression activities will focus on extending already secure fire lines north from the fire heel along both the east and west flanks; south from County Road 414 along the west flank; and further secure lines around Little Lake Harbor and Pike Lake structures. Air tankers and the helicopter will be focusing efforts on the segment of the east flank near Little Lake Harbor and Pike Lake.

An evacuation order is in effect for the area from Pike Lake east to County Road 500 and north to Little Lake Harbor. Residents are advised to be vigilant and evacuate. County Road 414 to County Road 410 and County Road 500 from M-123 north to Little Lake Harbor are closed. Please do not enter the area.

A number of structures have been damaged or lost and the Luce County Emergency Management Team, DNR conservation officers, and firefighters will continue to access damage. Tahquamenon Falls State Park has been closed and campers have been directed to other facilities. Campground reservations will not be taken until May 31 at the earliest.

A total of 101 firefighters are battling the blaze. The following individuals and equipment are involved in the firefighting efforts:

5 to 7 Conservation Officers on duty around the clock.
Volunteer fire departments: Bay Mills, Garfield Township, Columbus Township, Portage Township, Whitefish Township, Superior Township, Village of Newberry, Seney Township
10 DNR fire engines, 7 volunteer fire department engines, 2 VFW fire department water tankers, 3 Wisconsin DNR engines.
10 Michigan DNR bulldozers and 2 Wisconsin DNR bulldozers
1 US Fish & Wildlife Service helicopter
2 Minnesota DNR Air Tankers
4 Michigan National Guard aircraft and ground support are expected to arrive by noon today, following Gov. Rick Snyder's order to activate the National Guard in Luce and Schoolcraft counties.
Cooperating agencies include the Michigan State Police, Luce County Sherriff's Department, Red Cross, Michigan State Police Emergency Management, Luce County Emergency Management, Michigan National Guard, Wisconsin DNR and the Minnesota DNR.

Today the winds are expected to be from the south/southeast at 5 to 10 miles per hour, with potential gusts up to 15 miles per hour. The winds are expected to shift to the northeast this afternoon, which may cause increased activity in other sectors of the fire. The temperatures are expected to rise into the low 60's with relative humidities of 30 percent to 40 percent.

It is essential that the public realize and respect the extreme danger this fire poses to especially areas east of the entire 10 mile long east flank. Roughly 20 percent of the fire area is contained. Calmer winds that are expected today will aid progress in securing additional fire control lines.

On May 25, 2012, Governor Rick Snyder declared a state of disaster in Luce and Schoolcraft counties. The declaration permits authorities to evacuate residents, and establishes a fireworks ban in the two affected counties and an outdoor burning ban in 49 counties:

Alcona, Alger, Alpena, Antrim, Arenac, Baraga, Bay, Benzie, Charlevoix, Cheboygan, Chippewa, Clare, Crawford, Delta, Dickinson, Emmet, Gladwin, Gogebic, Grand Traverse, Houghton, Iosco, Iron, Isabella, Kalkaska, Keweenaw, Lake, Leelanau, Luce, Mackinac, Manistee, Marquette, Mason, Mecosta, Menominee, Midland, Missaukee, Montmorency, Muskegon, Newaygo, Oceana, Ogemaw, Ontonagon, Osceola, Oscoda, Otsego, Presque Isle, Roscommon, Schoolcraft and Wexford.
The DNR strongly encourages all residents and visitors in all parts of the state to avoid open burning and use of any fireworks during this extremely high fire-danger season, in order to minimize the possibility of more wildfires. For wildfire prevention tips, information and home protection ideas, visit www.michigan.gov/preventwildfires.

For more information on the Duck Lake Fire situation, visit www.michigan.gov/dnr (where you can sign up for wildfire incident updates via email) or follow www.twitter.com/michiganDNR, www.twitter.com/michiganDNR_UP or www.facebook.com/miDNR.

Attached below is a map depicting the outlines of the Duck Lake Fire as of 8 a.m. Saturday, May 26, 2012.
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/20120526_Duck_Lake_PIO_0800_387190_7.pdf


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

Todays update. Our friends lost their cabin up on the Little Two Hearted River. No rain last night or today on the fire. I hope to be able to go up and see it later this week if we can get some rain.
[/COLOR] 

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
May 27, 2012

Contact: Dennis Nezich or Dean Wilson, 906-293-3293, ext. 4744 or (cell) 906-458-9130


*Michigan DNR update on Duck Lake Fire in Luce County*
The Michigan Department of Natural Resources today offered this update on the Duck Lake Fire in the Upper Peninsulas Luce County.

New GPS data show that the fire is now estimated to cover 20,255 acres. Forty-eight percent of the fire area is contained. 

The south end of the fire is 14 miles north of Newberry and 7 miles west from Tahquamenon Falls State Park campgrounds. The fire is long and narrow and stretches 11 miles to the north to Lake Superior. There are currently 40 miles of fire line. Of that fire line, 6 miles is Lake Superior shoreline, 13 miles is completed line (includes County Road 500), and 21 miles is uncontained fire line. Access is very difficult with few roads.

Saturday, firefighters made progress on securing portions of the fire perimeter especially along the northwest flank from Lake Superior south to County Road 414 and at the south end of the fire. North of Pike Lake the fire has extended east to County Road 500, with the fire crossing the road in two locations. Fire lines in this area are currently holding. 

South of Pike Lake the fire is well west of County Road 500. Air water drops have knocked down hot spots from Little Lake Harbor south to Culhane Lake. Structure protection is high priority and is being closely monitored from the air. The entire east side of the fire, from Little Lake Harbor south, is active and with expected westerly/northwesterly winds, extreme fire conditions persist. Flame lengths within the fire perimeter are still 10 to 15 feet. Potential for blow-up conditions continue. 

During the night, three VFD fire engines patrolled the lines and continued suppression of hot spots.


Todays incident objectives are:

-- To provide for public and firefighter safety
-- To provide for structure protection
-- To keep the fire north of M-123
-- To keep fire in vicinity of County Rd. 500
-- To hold fire inside constructed dozer line on northwest flank
-- To hold the fire inside burnout operations on the northeast flank
-- To continue gathering GPS data on completed line. 


Todays fire suppression activities will focus on holding existing secure line, fortifying established line put in yesterday, and extending fire lines north from the fire heel along both the east and west flanks. A burn out operation yesterday to create black line along Co. Rd. 500 on the northeast flank will be monitored and mopped up where needed to secure this portion of the flank. Air operations will be focusing efforts on the east and south west flanks and structure protection.

An evacuation order is in effect for the area from Pike Lake east to County Road 500 and north to Little Lake Harbor. Residents are advised to be vigilant and evacuate.

County Road 414 east from the intersection with County Road 410, and County Road 500 from M-123 north to Little Lake Harbor are closed. Please do not enter the area.

A number of structures have been damaged or lost. The Luce County Emergency Management Team, DNR conservation officers, and firefighters will continue to assess damage. Concerned parties should phone 211 (Upper Peninsula residents) and 1-800-338-1119 (all others) to register their structure location and contact information. As the structure inventory and damage assessment are completed, the involved parties will be contacted by the DNR and informed of the status of their property. 

*A Reminder:* The DNR will be hosting a public meeting at 2 p.m. Sunday, May 27, 2012 at the McMillan Township Hall at the corner of M-123 and Truman in Newberry. The meeting is for those residents who were evacuated or have questions about evacuations and will focus on general fire information and structure losses. DNR fire staff, public information officers, law enforcement, and the Luce County Emergency Management Team will be in attendance at the meeting.

The Tahquamenon Falls State Parks lower falls campground, upper falls viewing area, and visitor center have been closed due to smoke concerns.

A total of 229 personnel (of which 40 are overhead personnel) are involved with fire suppression efforts. Agencies, people and equipment involved include:

 Three DNR Conservation Officers on duty around the clock.
 Volunteer fire departments: Bay Mills, Garfield Township, Columbus Township, Portage Township, Whitefish Township, Superior Township, Village of Newberry, Seney Township, and Kinross Township.
 13 DNR fire engines, 10 volunteer fire department engines, 2 VFD fire department water tankers, 3 Wisconsin DNR engines.
 12 Michigan DNR and 2 Wisconsin DNR bulldozers 
 1 US Fish & Wildlife Service Helicopter
 2 Minnesota DNR Air Tankers
 4 Michigan National Guard aircraft and ground support.

Cooperating Agencies include the Michigan State Police, Luce County Sherriffs Department, Red Cross, Michigan State Police Emergency Management, Luce County Emergency Management, Michigan National Guard, Wisconsin DNR, Minnesota DNR, Chippewa County Sheriff Department, and U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. 

A warm front moving through this morning and may bring some rain on the fire area which is expected to clear by noon. Temperatures in the low 70s and a relative humidity of 50 percent or greater are expected. 

It is essential that the public realize and respect the extreme danger this fire poses to especially areas east of the entire 10 mile long east flank. The rain and the predicted weather for today will aid progress in constructing additional fire control lines and securing existing line. 


*A special note of thanks: *The Duck Lake Fire staff and DNR would like to express their gratitude for the outpouring of support from Newberry, Luce County and the entire region. The numerous citizens lining the streets of Newberry to welcome the fire crews back after a long hard day of fighting fire on the lines is very much appreciated. 

In addition, the Red Cross has been inundated with donations of food, clothes, Gatorade, and water for both the evacuees and fire staff. The firefighters would especially like to thank all of the Tahquamenon Area Girl Scout Troops for donating $300 from their newspaper and magazine recycling project to provide snacks and goodies for the fire staff while they are out on the fire line. A special thanks also to Snyder Drugs for working with the troops to provide the snacks to the firefighters. 

On May 25, Governor Rick Snyder declared a state of disaster in the Luce and Schoolcraft counties. The declaration permits authorities to evacuate residents, and establishes a fireworks ban in the two affected counties and an outdoor burning ban in 49 counties:

Alcona, Alger, Alpena, Antrim, Arenac, Baraga, Bay, Benzie, Charlevoix, Cheboygan, Chippewa, Clare, Crawford, Delta, Dickinson, Emmet, Gladwin, Gogebic, Grand Traverse, Houghton, Iosco, Iron, Isabella, Kalkaska, Keweenaw, Lake, Leelanau, Luce, Mackinac, Manistee, Marquette, Mason, Mecosta, Menominee, Midland, Missaukee, Montmorency, Muskegon, Newaygo, Oceana, Ogemaw, Ontonagon, Osceola, Oscoda, Otsego, Presque Isle, Roscommon, Schoolcraft and Wexford.

For more information about what is and is not permissible under the outdoor burning ban, please visit: http://tinyurl.com/d3xoa3y.

The DNR strongly encourages all residents and visitors in all parts of the state to avoid open burning and use of any fireworks during this extremely high fire-danger season to minimize the possibility of more wildfires. For wildfire prevention tips, information and home protection ideas, visit www.michigan.gov/preventwildfires.

For more information on the Duck Lake Fire situation, visit www.michigan.gov/dnr (where you can sign up for wildfire incident updates via email or text message) or follow www.twitter.com/michiganDNR, www.twitter.com/michiganDNR_UP or www.facebook.com/miDNR.

NOTE TO EDITORS: Attached is a map showing the outlines of the Duck Lake Fire as of 11 p.m. Saturday, May 26.

###


20120526_Duck_Lake _PIO_8X11_port[1].pdf


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

*DNR offers details on property damage in Upper Peninsulas Duck Lake Fire*
The Michigan Department of Natural Resources today offered an updated assessment and details of properties lost in the Upper Peninsulas Duck Lake Fire.
Thus far, 100 properties have been inspected for possible damage. Inspections are ongoing, and the entire fire has not been inspected. Of the 100 properties inspected, 31 properties have suffered losses. On the 31 properties that suffered losses  some with multiple structures -- 95 structures were lost. Those include:
 34 homes/cabins
 22 garages
 20 sheds/outbuildings
 17 campers
 1 store
 1 motel
Property damage assessment will continue today. Concerned property owners should phone 211 (Upper Peninsula residents) and 1-800-338-1119 (all others) to register their structure location and contact information. As the structure inventory and damage assessment are completed, the involved parties will be contacted and informed of the status of their properties.
Luce County Emergency Management on Sunday provided landowner site visits for homeowners in the Pike Lake and Little Lake Harbor areas. This was an opportunity to quickly visit their homes to see the status for themselves. For the general public, all road closures remain in effect until further notice. No road reopening schedule has been determined due to ongoing fire issues and aircraft suppression efforts. County Road 414 east from the intersection with County Road 410, and County Road 500 from M-123 north to Little Lake Harbor are closed. Please do not enter the area.
An evacuation order remains in effect for the area from Pike Lake east to County Road 500 and north to Little Lake Harbor. Residents are advised to be vigilant and evacuate.
The most recent GPS data estimate the fire size at 22,204 acres. The fire is 51 percent contained. The fire made some runs yesterday, and additional GPS data became available that resulted in a slight upwards revision of the fire size. The estimated cost of fighting the fire to date is $450,557.
The south end of the fire is 14 miles north of Newberry and 7 miles west from Tahquamenon Falls State Park campgrounds. The fire is long and narrow and stretches 11 miles to the north to Lake Superior. There are currently 40 miles of fire line. Of that fire line, 6 miles is Lake Superior shoreline, 13 miles is completed line (includes County Road 500), and 21 miles is uncontained fire line. Access is very difficult with few roads.
A warm front moving through this morning will bring some rain which is expected to clear by noon. Temperatures in the low 70s and a relative humidity of 50 percent or greater are expected.
Yesterday, firefighters made progress in securing portions of the fire perimeter, especially along the northwest flank from Lake Superior south to County Road 414 and at the south end (heel) of the fire. The fire line has been extended well south of County Road 410.
North of Pike Lake the fire has extended east to County Road 500, with the fire crossing the road in one location. Fire lines in this area are currently holding. South of Pike Lake the fire is well west of County Road 500. Structure protection is a high priority and is being closely monitored from the air.
The entire east side of the fire, from Little Lake Harbor south, is active and with expected westerly/southwesterly winds, extreme fire conditions persist. Flame lengths within the fire perimeter are still 10 to 15 feet. Potential for blow-up conditions continue. So far, 9 miles of the 31-mile-long perimeter has secure line built. Twenty-two miles of fire line remain to be built.
Three VFD fire engines patrolled the lines during the night and continued suppression of hot spots.
Todays incident objectives are to:
 Provide for public and firefighter safety
 Provide for structure protection
 Keep fire north of M-123
 Keep fire in vicinity of County Road 500
 Hold fire inside constructed dozer line on northwest flank
 Hold fire inside burnout operations on the northeast flank
 Continue to work on securing fire line at the marsh 
 Continue collecting GPS data on completed line. 
Today, fire crews will focus on mopping up and securing the west side of Pike Lake, an area of heavy duff fuels. Structure protection is a priority in this area. A hand crew that arrived last night will be working in this area today. Crews will work to hold the existing secure line, fortify the established line put in yesterday, and extend fire lines north from the fire heel along both the east and west flanks.
A burn-out operation was conducted Saturday to create black line along County Road 500 on the northeast flank. This area will be monitored and mopped up where needed to secure this portion of the flank. Air operations today will focus on the east and southwest flanks and structure protection.
Tahquamenon Falls State Parks lower falls campground, upper falls viewing area, and visitor center have been closed due to smoke concerns. Please do not visit the park.
A total of 214 personnel (of which 45 are overhead personnel) are involved with fire suppression efforts. People and agencies involved include:
 Three Conservation Officers on duty around the clock.
 Volunteer fire departments: Bay Mills, Garfield Township, Columbus Township, Portage Township, Whitefish Township, Superior Township, Village of Newberry, and Kinross Township.
 16 DNR fire engines, 8 volunteer fire department engines, 2 VFD fire department water tankers, 3 Wisconsin DNR engines.
 11 Michigan DNR and 2 Wisconsin DNR bulldozers 
 1 US Fish & Wildlife Service Helicopter
 2 Minnesota DNR Air Tankers
 4 Michigan National Guard aircraft and ground support.
Agencies cooperating in the firefighting effort include the Michigan State Police, Luce County Sherriffs Department, Michigan State Police Emergency Management, Luce County Emergency Management, Michigan National Guard, Wisconsin DNR, Minnesota DNR, Chippewa County Sheriff Department, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, American Red Cross and Salvation Army.
It is essential that the public realize and respect the extreme danger this fire poses to especially areas east of the entire 10-mile-long east flank.
*A special note of thanks*: The Duck Lake Fire staff and DNR would like to express their gratitude for the outpouring of support from Newberry, Luce County and the entire region. The numerous citizens lining the streets of Newberry to welcome the fire crews back after a long hard day of fighting fire on the lines is very much appreciated. The Red Cross has also been inundated with donations of food, clothes, Gatorade, and water for both the evacuees and fire staff. The firefighters would especially like to thank all of the Tahquamenon Area Girl Scout Troops for donating $300 from their newspaper and magazine recycling project to provide snacks and goodies for the fire staff while they are out on the fire line. A special thanks also to Snyder Drugs for working with the troops to provide the snacks to the firefighters.


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the updates. A lot of people have been monitoring this fire. There have been a lot of great memories from that area. Thank you for all of the departments working to contain that beast.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Did the rain damper it at all?


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

88luneke said:


> Did the rain damper it at all?


Yes it is raining there some, but just before they were losing it by Culhane and Pike lakes. The blackhawks and plane were trying hard to save structures. There were some hairy times this afternoon.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

News reports this morning say that over 100 structures have been destroyed/damaged in that fire, so far.

Hopefully the weather will turn in favor of the firefighters. Thoughts and prayers for those affected.

NB


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

May 29, 2012

Contact: Ada Takacs, 906-293-3293, ext. 4744 (information)*or Dean Wilson, 906-458-9130 (media)

*

Upper Peninsula Duck Lake Fire update:

Tahquamenon Falls State Park reopens; landowners contacted

*

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources today offered this update on the Duck Lake Fire in the Upper Peninsula&#8217;s Luce County.

Tahquamenon Falls State Park, which had been closed due to danger posed by the fire, will reopen Wednesday, May 30, 2012. The Upper Falls Viewing Area, Lower Falls Campground, and Visitor Center will open to the public. The hiking trails north of M-123, including the North Country Trail, will remain closed.*

The fire is now estimated to be 21,450 acres in size. The fire made some runs yesterday, and additional GPS data became available that resulted in the upward revision of the fire size. The fire is 55 percent contained.*

Rain fell on the fire late this afternoon. There is a continuing chance for thunderstorms through late evening, with a chance of rain showers through the night. Temperatures are expected to drop into the low 40s, with maximum humidity of 100 percent. Winds are expected to be out of the west at 5-10 mph, shifting to the southwest at 7-12 mph by midnight. Gusty and erratic winds are expected near thunderstorms though late evening.

As of this afternoon, all of the landowners for whom we have contact information and whose structures have been assessed have been contacted. We expect to complete the structure assessment on Wednesday, May 30.

Landowners who have structures within the fire perimeter and who have not contacted us are urged to call either 211 (Upper Peninsula residents) and 1-800-338-1119 (all others). Please have your fire number and road name when you call. Landowners who have property located within the fire line may call the same numbers in order to register to be escorted back in to view their properties.

There will not be any escorted site visits to individuals who do not own property within the fire line.*The highest priority will be given to the individuals who own permanent residences within the fire line. Site visits will depend upon fire conditions and operations at the time.

The latest estimate is that there are 134 properties within the perimeter of the fire. Ninety-nine properties have been inspected. Inspections are ongoing, and the entire fire area has not been inventoried. Of the 99 properties inspected, 39 properties have suffered losses. On the 39 properties that suffered losses &#8211; some with multiple structures -- 97 structures were destroyed. The structure losses breakdown as follows:

34 homes/cabins
22 garages
22 sheds/outbuildings
17 campers
1 store
1 motel
An evacuation order remains in effect for the area from Pike Lake east to County Road 500 and north to Little Lake Harbor. County Road 414 east from the intersection with County Road 410, and County Road 500 from M-123 north to Little Lake Harbor are closed. Please do not enter the area. The fire area and surrounding roads are also closed to ORV traffic.

All road closures remain in effect until further notice. No road reopening schedule has been determined due to ongoing fire issues and aircraft suppression efforts.

A total of 237 personnel &#8211; including 56 overhead personnel -- are involved with fire suppression efforts. People, equipment and agencies fighting the fire include:

Four DNR conservation officers and a sergeant are on duty around the clock.
Volunteer fire departments: Bay Mills, Germfask Township, Hendricks Township, Burt Township, Whitefish Township, Superior Township, Village of Newberry, and Kinross Township.
18 DNR fire engines, 10 volunteer fire department engines, 1 VFD fire department water tanker, 3 Wisconsin DNR engines.
10 Michigan DNR and 2 Wisconsin DNR bulldozers
1 U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service helicopter * * * *
2 Minnesota DNR air tankers
4 Michigan National Guard aircraft and ground support. * *
Keweenaw Bay Indian Community Hand Crew*
Cooperating agencies include the Michigan State Police, Luce County Sherriff&#8217;s Department, Red Cross, Michigan State Police Emergency Management, Luce County Emergency Management, Michigan National Guard, Wisconsin DNR, Minnesota DNR, Chippewa County Sheriff Department, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, American Red Cross and Salvation Army.*

A special note of thanks:* The Duck Lake Fire staff and DNR would like to express their gratitude for the outpouring of support from Newberry, Luce County and the entire region. The numerous citizens lining the streets of Newberry to welcome the fire crews back after a long, hard day of fighting fire on the lines is very much appreciated.

The Bay Mills Indian Community donated a fish fry dinner with all the trimmings to the fire crews last night, and it was a huge hit. The community did a similar fish fry for the firefighters during the Sleeper Lake Fire in 2007, and all of the firefighters were hoping they would put on another one for this fire. The Duck Lake Fire Help Center has been providing snacks, clothing, and toiletry items to the firefighters out of the Youth Center across from the IGA Store in Newberry.


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2012/05/duck_lake_firefighter_michigan.html

Article and a cool video at the end our friend Dean the pilot took the first night of the fire. Keep in mind the mature jack pine is 50-70 feet tall. Dean estimated flame lenghts as high as 200 feet. You can see some spots fires out front and how hot they were burning. This rain willbe a help out at the fire. Tomorrow they will start letting some of the residents back in.


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2012/06/get_em_while_theyre_hot_duck_l.html#comments




Our friend's young daughter designed this for the Duck Lake Fire t-shirts. It has been tradition across the US that someone makes t-shirts for Large fires, both as thanks to the firefighters, people who suffered damage, and the cominuty who helped out. 

Karen and I started this young lady out with shotgun shooting a few years ago and have helped her with training her ESS. She has since shot her first grouse and is becoming quite a talented young lady.

The fire is 72% contained, and the recent rains have helped much. There still are lots of dangerous snags they are working on around houses. Residents have been allowed back in from 9am-9pm.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

What's the latest on the fires??

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

They are getting the Duck Lake fire contained. Click on the link for all the DNR news releases on the fires.
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FireNewsReleases_387469_7.html


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

I have heard several times that the Duck Lake fire is the 3rd largest fire in Michigan history, behind the 1976 Seney fire and the 1980 Mack Lake fire. What about the 1871 Preshtigo fire that burnt 2 million acres in the U.P. burnt the entire lake Michigan shoreline and destroyed Holland and Manistee and spread to Port Huron...or the 1881 fire that burnt well over a million acres over most of the Thumb, or the 1908 Metz fire of 200,000 acres among a few others??

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

hehibrits said:


> I have heard several times that the Duck Lake fire is the 3rd largest fire in Michigan history, behind the 1976 Seney fire and the 1980 Mack Lake fire. What about the 1871 Preshtigo fire that burnt 2 million acres in the U.P. burnt the entire lake Michigan shoreline and destroyed Holland and Manistee and spread to Port Huron...or the 1881 fire that burnt well over a million acres over most of the Thumb, or the 1908 Metz fire of 200,000 acres among a few others??
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Speaking off the top of my head I believe they are talking about largest fires of the fire suppression era. 

Here is a good read on the big Michaigan fires of the logging and post logging era. http://www.geo.msu.edu/geogmich/fires.html


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2012/06/how_duck_lake_fire_was_discove.html

Now it is 100 % contained, I am still hearing of flare ups and it will have to be watched all summer adn fall.

The link is a nice article about how the Duck Lake fire was found. The pilot is an excellent man I am proud to call a friend. I have flown with him a number of times. Flying a fire well is very hard and he gets accolades. It is a very rough ride too with the tremandous heat columns. Many of the pictures and vids were from him. He helped save 3 firefighters the day it blew up.


----------

